# सामान्य मंच > रहस्य और रोमांच >  श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी  किताबे

## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी यह सब किताबे मेरे पास है बंधु। मेने अपने गुगल ड्राईव में सभाल रखी है ले लीजेये।

परलोक विज्ञान https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TZObGF1WTNhU2M
आहवाहन https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...UJzZVlpb05lTjg
परलोक के खुलते रहस्य https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...20tZGhsdkZjcE0
मरणपात्र https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...FJuMnV6Y1Rmblk
तिसरा नेत्र 1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...jRTNENxSTl0SVU
तिसरा नेत्र 2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...zhVbFFHckhJTVk
कुंडलीना शक्ति https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...lBBbUZpdGdxajQ
वह रहस्यमय कपालिक मठ https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...EE4NjIzTU42Mlk
वक्रेश्वर की भैरवी https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...E5lMFYySzRKWE0

योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग,  और मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य मेरे पास हार्ड कोपीमें हे। वह आपको स्केन करके लींक दे दुगा। पहेले यह पढले।

----------


## anita

मंच की तरफ से आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## Krishna

आपका धन्यवाद |

----------


## vishal

बहुत बढ़िया अरुण जी 
आभार 
पुस्तके संरक्षित रखने के लिए

----------


## lion009

योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, और मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य  ka link dijiye plz.

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम, 
मेरा ख्याल यह है की हमे पहेले यह सारी पुस्कतके पढ लेनी चाहिए। और बाद में आप सबको इन विषयोमें कुच अपनी राय देनी है। साथ में हमे श्री अरुणकुमारजी जो आज हमारी इस दुनियामें नही है उसको धन्यवाद देना है। क्यो की उन्होनें बहुतसारी मुशबते झेलकर हम सब मुमुक्षुओके लिये यह उनके अनुभव हमें दीये है। बाद में बाकीकी सारी पुस्तके में यहा पर दे दुगा।

धन्यवाद

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

अगर आप मेसे कोई गुजराती जानता है तो मे उसके लिये भी कुछ और संतो और अनुभवीयो की पुस्तके यहा पर देना चाहता हु। मेरा ख्याल यह हे की उन्होने यह सारी बातें हम सबके क्लायण के लीये लीखी है। तो हम सब को यह पुस्कतके पढने से उनको अच्छा लगेगा।

----------


## donsplender

Thanks Friend Ajay for books link !!

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

जय श्री राम, 
यहा पर कोनसी भाषा लीखी है। और यह क्या है।

----------


## Balrajg1970

यहा पर कोनसी भाषा लीखी है। और यह क्या है।

----------


## badboy

In kitabo ke liye aapka bahut bahut dhanyawad
Kripya anya 2 kitabe bhi scan karke upload karne ki krapa kare

----------


## ps19147

yahan pe hindi mein kaise likhe, browser mein hindi font nahin mil rahe hai

----------


## anita

> yahan pe hindi mein kaise likhe, browser mein hindi font nahin mil rahe hai



इस कड़ी पे जाए; आपको यहाँ सारी जानकारी मिल जाएगी 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=196

----------


## ps19147

बहोत बहोत आभार बहोत अच्छी साईट है और काफी जानकारी मिल  रही है

----------


## ps19147

अरुण कुमार जी की पुस्तकों से बहोत अच्छी जानकारी मिली है मैं पिछले ५-६ महीनों से उनकी पुस्तकें पढ़ रहा हूँ  बहोत ही ज्ञानवर्धक है  उनकी लिखी बाकी सभी पुस्तकें पढना चाहता हूँ कृप्या उनकी बाकी सभी पुस्तकें उपलब्ध कराने की कृपा करें 
इस संसार में इतनी व्यस्त और भागदौड़ भरी जिंदगी में कई हजारों में एक होता है जिसे इस विषय में रुचि होती है हम खुशकिस्मत हैं कि इस मंच के माध्यम से हम आपस में अपने विचार साझा कर सकते हैं.

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

सादर प्रणाम 
इसके लिए हम लालायित रहते हैं !इतना बढ़िया प्रसंग व जानकारी देने के लिए धन्यवाद !

----------


## nayan pomal

inme arun ji ne jin rahsyo ka ullekh kiya he ,,  we adwitiya he.. asal me ye vyaktitva hi adwitiya he......  kya apke paas sadhnatmak pehlu me kuch he ,,,, to plz help kare

----------


## nayan pomal

inme arun ji ne jin rahsyo ka ullekh kiya he ,, we adwitiya he.. asal me ye vyaktitva hi adwitiya he...... kya apke paas sadhnatmak pehlu me kuch he ,,,, to plz help kare

----------


## kumarvinay

> श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी यह सब किताबे मेरे पास है बंधु। मेने अपने गुगल ड्राईव में सभाल रखी है ले लीजेये।
> 
> परलोक विज्ञान https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TZObGF1WTNhU2M
> आहवाहन https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...UJzZVlpb05lTjg
> परलोक के खुलते रहस्य https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...20tZGhsdkZjcE0
> मरणपात्र https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...FJuMnV6Y1Rmblk
> तिसरा नेत्र 1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...jRTNENxSTl0SVU
> तिसरा नेत्र 2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...zhVbFFHckhJTVk
> कुंडलीना शक्ति https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...lBBbUZpdGdxajQ
> ...


Please Share Yog tantri Sadhna prasang... Akashcharini...Too

regards

----------


## kumarvinay

I sincerely adore your effort and convey my regards for sharing the Links.

I would love to have the other two books as I already have the eight books Of Sharma jee.

I have aghora Part 1 and 2 In english In PDF format   (Swami Vimalanand ) which i wish to upload.


Thanks

----------


## Ganeshsaran2012

आपको हादि॓क धंयवाद । ईश्वर आपको दीघार्यु प्रदान करे।  अरुण जी को भी धंयवाद।

----------


## rksinghbhardwaj

धन्यवाद आपका,

अगर आपके पास दर्पण त्राटक से सम्बंधित कोई पुस्तक हो तो कृपया जरूर शेयर करें.

----------


## Lovelife

बहुत बढ़िया ।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

*मेने यहा पर एक नया Thread शरु किया हे परलोक जीवन और मृत्आतमाओ से संपर्क के कुच लेंख। मेरे ईच्छा हे के मेरे पास कुच अच्छे लेख और मेरे भाषा (गुजराती) के भी कुच लेख है जो आप सब को पसंद आयेगे। पहेले में यह बता दु की मेरे हिन्दी अच्छी नही है। जीसे आप लोग बावा हिन्दी कहते है। हम गुजराती लोगो की हिन्दी अच्छी नही होती है। पर हम हिन्दी समज जरुर सकते है। मेरे यह भी ईच्छा है की मेरे पास जो कुच गुजराती में है इसे में डीझीटल करने चाहता हुं ईस लिये में वह लीख रहा हु। मेरे लिये। तो मे वह जो जो लीखता रहु गा यहा पर पोस्ट  करता रहु गा। तो आप जरुर वह नया Thread देखेगे।**धन्यवाद...*

----------


## madhu verma

mughe Arun ji ki Faansi avem tantram book chahie . vaki sari books mere paas hei .jav ARUN JI THE TABHI MEME  MANGAI THI

----------


## madhu verma

Arun kumar ji 's books I want to open and read  but  I can not open .I have window 10 what I do

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Arun kumar ji 's books I want to open and read  but  I can not open .I have window 10 what I do


जय श्री राम मधुजी,
यह पी.डी.एफ. फाईल है तो खुलनी तो चाहिए। ओर आपने कहा मेरे पास पंडित अरुणकुमार शर्माजी की पुस्तके हे तो क्या आपके पास आकाशचारिणी, कारण पात्र, तिब्ब्त की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी, रहस्य, वह रहस्यमय सन्यासी, अभौतिक सत्ता मे प्रवेश यह पुस्तके है।
मेरे पास यह पुस्तके है।
1. मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य,
2. कालपात्र
2. मृतात्माओं से संपर्क,
3. योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, 
4. परलोकविग्यान, 
5. आहवाहन, 
6. परलोकके खुलते रहस्या, 
7. मारणपात्र, 
8. तिसरा नेत्र, 
9. कुंटलीनी, 
10. वह रहस्यामय कपालीक मठ, 
11. वक्रेश्वरनी भैरवी.
अगर आप चाहे तो हम आपस में पुस्तके SHARE कर शकते है। आप मुजे इसके बारेमें अगत संपर्क भी कर शकती है।

----------


## khirusingh

Hi,
Sir

Kindly Share More Books

with regards

and 

Happy Holi 2017

----------


## vishal

अरुण कुमार जी की किताबें पढ़ी
एक सवाल जो जेहन में आया वो ये कि सारा जीवन साधनात्मक पक्ष को ढूंढने तंत्र मंत्र अशरीरी शक्तियों को जानने के लिए यत्र तत्र घूमते रहे ।
विवाह भी किया बच्चे भी हुए लेकिन प्रश्न ये उठता है जीवन यापन और खर्च करने के लिए धन कहा से अर्जित होता था ।

----------


## nirajstva

kindly मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य, मृतात्माओं से संपर्क,  कालपात्र, योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, books mujhe chahiye.

----------


## nirajstva

kindly मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य, मृतात्माओं से संपर्क, कालपात्र, योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, books mujhe chahiye.




> जय श्री राम मधुजी,
> यह पी.डी.एफ. फाईल है तो खुलनी तो चाहिए। ओर आपने कहा मेरे पास पंडित अरुणकुमार शर्माजी की पुस्तके हे तो क्या आपके पास आकाशचारिणी, कारण पात्र, तिब्ब्त की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी, रहस्य, वह रहस्यमय सन्यासी, अभौतिक सत्ता मे प्रवेश यह पुस्तके है।
> मेरे पास यह पुस्तके है।
> 1. मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य,
> 2. कालपात्र
> 2. मृतात्माओं से संपर्क,
> 3. योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, 
> 4. परलोकविग्यान, 
> 5. आहवाहन, 
> ...

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> अरुण कुमार जी की किताबें पढ़ी
> एक सवाल जो जेहन में आया वो ये कि सारा जीवन साधनात्मक पक्ष को ढूंढने तंत्र मंत्र अशरीरी शक्तियों को जानने के लिए यत्र तत्र घूमते रहे ।
> विवाह भी किया बच्चे भी हुए लेकिन प्रश्न ये उठता है जीवन यापन और खर्च करने के लिए धन कहा से अर्जित होता था ।


 जय श्री राम विशालजी,
यह तो  में नहि बता सकता लेकिन एक तो वह पहेलेसी ही सिर्फ यह कार्य नहि करते थे, सरकारी मुलाजीम भी थे। अपने लेखन कार्य मेसे भी कुछ गुजारा होता होगा। बाकु कुछ पता नहि।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> kindly मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य, मृतात्माओं से संपर्क, कालपात्र, योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, books mujhe chahiye.


 मे यहा पर कुछ संकोच में हु। यदी आप मेसे कोई इसका हल ढुढ सके तो बताये। पहली बात तो यह की पंडित अरुणकुमार जी के बच्चो ने उनकी पुस्तको को कोपीराईड लगा रखा है। अगर  यह पर में बाकी पुस्तके रखता हु तो क्या यह उचीत होगा। नियामक श्री ओर अन्य लोग इसके बारे में क्या राई रखते हे बतलाये। बाद में देखता हुं।

----------


## anita

> मे यहा पर कुछ संकोच में हु। यदी आप मेसे कोई इसका हल ढुढ सके तो बताये। पहली बात तो यह की पंडित अरुणकुमार जी के बच्चो ने उनकी पुस्तको को कोपीराईड लगा रखा है। अगर  यह पर में बाकी पुस्तके रखता हु तो क्या यह उचीत होगा। नियामक श्री ओर अन्य लोग इसके बारे में क्या राई रखते हे बतलाये। बाद में देखता हुं।


Nahi phir aap manch se nahi de payenge ye kitabe

----------


## Rajat Vynar

> Nahi phir aap manch se nahi de payenge ye kitabe


वो अपने उत्तराखंडी जी हैं न। उन्हें प्रेरणास्रोत बनाकर क्या यह काम नहीं हो सकता?

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Nahi phir aap manch se nahi de payenge ye kitabe


 जय श्री राम अनिताजी,
आभार अनिताजी, आपने मेरी समस्या हल कर दी ईसके लिये आपका आभार। पर मुजे यह अच्छा नहि लगा। हमे यह अच्छी पुस्तके हमारे साथिओ को देनी चाहिए। क्योकी आज कल सत्संग मिलना बहुत ही दुरलर्भ है। ओर यह पुस्तके हमारे जीवन में बहुत ही लाभदाई होती है। कमसे कम मेरे जीवन में तो हुआ है। विवेकानंदजीने कहा हे की आप दुसरो को भौतिक जीवन में उपयोग वस्तु दे ते हो तो वह सिर्फ कुच  देर के लिये ही लाभदाई होती है पर ग्यान ही सबसे उत्तम साधन हो जो मनुष्य के लिये चिरंजीवी होता है। वह आपसे कोई नहि छीन सकता, इस लोक ओर परलोक दोनो में ही काम आता है। पर किया ही क्या जा सकता है। भिर से आभार...

----------


## anita

गर copy right  हैं तो फिर उनकी मंजूरी के बिना कुछ नहीं किया जा सकता हैं

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> गर copy right  हैं तो फिर उनकी मंजूरी के बिना कुछ नहीं किया जा सकता हैं


 तो मेरा यह निवेदन हे की यहा पर यह पोस्ट को डीलीट कर दिया जाय। आप सब की क्या राय है उसके बारेमें ओर नियामकश्री को जो उचीत लगे कर सकते है।

----------


## shriram

> श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी यह सब किताबे मेरे पास है बंधु। मेने अपने गुगल ड्राईव में सभाल रखी है ले लीजेये।
> 
> परलोक विज्ञान https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TZObGF1WTNhU2M
> आहवाहन https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...UJzZVlpb05lTjg
> परलोक के खुलते रहस्य https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...20tZGhsdkZjcE0
> मरणपात्र https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...FJuMnV6Y1Rmblk
> तिसरा नेत्र 1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...jRTNENxSTl0SVU
> तिसरा नेत्र 2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...zhVbFFHckhJTVk
> कुंडलीना शक्ति https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...lBBbUZpdGdxajQ
> ...


अजय जी इन दिए गए लिंक से ये किताबे डाउनलोड नही हो पा रही है ।हमारी प्रार्थना पर कोई दूसरा लिंक देने की कृपा करें जी ।
जय जय श्री सीताराम ।

----------


## vineetpatel

> श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी यह सब किताबे मेरे पास है बंधु। मेने अपने गुगल ड्राईव में सभाल रखी है ले लीजेये।
> 
> परलोक विज्ञान https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TZObGF1WTNhU2M
> आहवाहन https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...UJzZVlpb05lTjg
> परलोक के खुलते रहस्य https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...20tZGhsdkZjcE0
> मरणपात्र https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...FJuMnV6Y1Rmblk
> तिसरा नेत्र 1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...jRTNENxSTl0SVU
> तिसरा नेत्र 2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...zhVbFFHckhJTVk
> कुंडलीना शक्ति https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...lBBbUZpdGdxajQ
> ...


Dear Ajay ji,
Kindly allow access to download these precious books. You have done a great and noble work to spread the supermacy of India in the field of spirituality.

----------


## vineetpatel

Kindly allow accrss Ajay Ji.



> Dear Ajay ji,
> Kindly allow access to download these precious books. You have done a great and noble work to spread the supermacy of India in the field of spirituality.

----------


## Vikram mishra

Kya ap mujhe send kar sakte hai plz sir meri gmail PR mishravikram98979@gmail.com plz

----------


## ghost rider

Dear Ajay ji,
Kindly allow access to download these precious books. You have done a great and noble work to spread the supermacy of India in the field of spirituality.

----------


## ghost rider

अजय जी कृपया  request  access allow करने की कृपा  करे ।केवल परलोक  विज्ञान  ही download हुई है ।बाकी  नहीं हो रही है access request  मांग  रहा है ।

----------


## dhurva

Ajay ji google drive access denied bata raha hai ya phir mere gmail me send kar dijiye .
dj9461112433@gmail.com

----------


## snjyydv

Ajay ji plz request acces karein sirf 1 hi link open ho rahi hai baaki ki access demand kar rahi hain.plz plz acess it.

----------


## snjyydv

arun ji plz permission send karne ki krupa karein.taki hum log yaha se books download kar sake.

----------


## snjyydv

arun ji plz permission send karne ki krupa karein.taki hum log yaha se books download kar sake.plz mere google pr bhi mail kar sakte hain
snjyydv@gmail.com

----------


## Rajneesh

सर जी मेरे में यह लिंक परमीशन मांग रहा है एवं खुल नही रहा है।

----------


## Rajneesh

सर ये डाउनलोड नही हो पा रही है पहले परमीशन दे दीजिए प्लीज

----------


## vishal

जो महानुभाव अरुण शर्मा जी की पुस्तकें लेना चाहते हैं वो कृपया अपने व्हाट्स एप्प नंबर मेसेज कर सकते हैं।  
copyright होने की वजह से इस मंच के माध्यम से ईन पुस्तको को डाउनलोड करने का परमिशन ग्रांट नही हो पायेगा।

----------


## yoki99

, मुझे आकाशचारिणी ,मृतात्माओं से संपर्क और तिब्बत की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी की किताबो का लिंक भेज दियो,आपका बहुत,बहुत ध्यनवाद

----------


## yoki99

> जो महानुभाव अरुण शर्मा जी की पुस्तकें लेना चाहते हैं वो कृपया अपने व्हाट्स एप्प नंबर मेसेज कर सकते हैं।  
> copyright होने की वजह से इस मंच के माध्यम से ईन पुस्तको को डाउनलोड करने का परमिशन ग्रांट नही हो पायेगा।


 मुझे आकाशचारिणी ,मृतात्माओं से संपर्क और तिब्बत की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी की किताबो का लिंक भेज दियो,आपका बहुत,बहुत ध्यनवाद

----------


## Cooldeepak531

Bhai 
Ji namaskar 
8400223446  mera what's app no. Hai  kripya Arun kumar ki saari pustako me link pradan Marne ki kripa karein.

----------


## ghost rider

My no.  is 9936284213 please  send  arun sharma  books 
THANKS  .

----------


## shriram

> जो महानुभाव अरुण शर्मा जी की पुस्तकें लेना चाहते हैं वो कृपया अपने व्हाट्स एप्प नंबर मेसेज कर सकते हैं।  
> copyright होने की वजह से इस मंच के माध्यम से ईन पुस्तको को डाउनलोड करने का परमिशन ग्रांट नही हो पायेगा।


* आदरणीय बिशाल जी कृपया मुझे भी पण्डित अरुण कुमार शर्मा जी की इन तीनो किताबो -- आकाश चारिणी , मृतात्माओं से सम्पर्क  , एवम तिब्बत की वह रहस्यमयी घाटी को भेजने की कृपादृष्टि करें जी । books. google. Com पर मैं इनका preview पढ़ चुका हूँ जी । श्री शर्मा जी की योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग की अमर शैली की यह कथा परक  मनोहारी किताबे है जी । इसके पहले भी इसी मंच पर अजय भाई ने पिछले जिन सभी किताबो का जिक्र किया था , उन सभी को archive org से download करके पढ़ चुका हूँ जी । आप एक सज्जन , सहयोगी और अध्ययन प्रिय ब्यक्ति है जी । इस लिए आपसे यह निवेदन कर रहा हूँ जी । आशा है आप मेरी प्रार्थना अवश्य पूरी करेंगे जी । आपकी इस सहृदयता के लिए आपका सदैव ही आभारी रहूंगा ।
*

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> जो महानुभाव अरुण शर्मा जी की पुस्तकें लेना चाहते हैं वो कृपया अपने व्हाट्स एप्प नंबर मेसेज कर सकते हैं।  
> copyright होने की वजह से इस मंच के माध्यम से ईन पुस्तको को डाउनलोड करने का परमिशन ग्रांट नही हो पायेगा।


अरे भाई यह किताबे कोपीराईट के अंतर्गत आती है, इसे किसी भी माध्याम से किसी को भी दिया नही जाता तो आप इसको कैसे दे सकते है। आपको इसकी जीम्मेदारी लेनी होगी, क्या आपको मंजूर है। और मेने यहा के ऐडमीन या जो कोई भी संचालक है उसको पहले भी कहा था कि इस ट्रीट को यहा से नीकाल दो, पर अभी तक नही निकाला, आगे कोई भी बबाल के लिए यह फोरम जीम्मेदार होगा।

----------


## superidiotonline

> अरे भाई यह किताबे कोपीराईट के अंतर्गत आती है, इसे किसी भी माध्याम से किसी को भी दिया नही जाता तो आप इसको कैसे दे सकते है। आपको इसकी जीम्मेदारी लेनी होगी, क्या आपको मंजूर है। और मेने यहा के ऐडमीन या जो कोई भी संचालक है उसको पहले भी कहा था कि इस ट्रीट को यहा से नीकाल दो, पर अभी तक नही निकाला, आगे कोई भी बबाल के लिए यह फोरम जीम्मेदार होगा।


कृपया स्पष्ट करें- 'कौन करेगा बवाल?'

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> कृपया स्पष्ट करें- 'कौन करेगा बवाल?'


अपनी एक आँख जो बंध रखी है वह खोल दो पता चल जाहेगां।

----------


## superidiotonline

> अपनी एक आँख जो बंध रखी है वह खोल दो पता चल जाहेगां।


दोनों आँखें खुली हैं इसीलिए तो कह रहा हूँ- चिन्ता करने की कोई बात नहीं क्योंकि अनीता जी से कोई पंगा लेना पसन्द नहीं करेगा।

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> दोनों आँखें खुली हैं इसीलिए तो कह रहा हूँ- चिन्ता करने की कोई बात नहीं क्योंकि अनीता जी से कोई पंगा लेना पसन्द नहीं करेगा।


मित्र यह तो प्यार भरा व्यंग था, दिल से मत लिजीयेगा।

----------


## hahaha6601

अजय जी कृपया आपके google drive मे access दीजिये
Pratapbhanushali21@gmail.com मैंने सभी बुक्स के लिए request bheji hai

----------


## vineetpatel

Ajay Ji Sadar Pranam aur Dhanyavad un kitabon ke liye jo aapse pakar padhne ka saubhagya prapt hua. Kya aapke pas Arun ji ki kitab TANTRAM hai. Kisi anya bhai ke pas ho to kripya share karen.

----------


## Ashish1983

कोई भी लिंक खुल नहीं रहा है। क्लिक करने पर मैसेज आ रहा है the owner will receive a email notification for the person requesting access.

----------


## Rakesh

योग तांत्रिक साधना प्रसंग, और मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य   का  लिंक दीजिये कृपा करके.

----------


## Raju tiwari

नमस्कार महोदय।मै' इन मे से एक भी किताब नही खोल पा रहा हूं।कृपया मेरी सहायता करें। धन्यवाद।

----------


## Jayrudra

Sar ji namaskar
 kya aap muje ye kitabe mail kar sakte he 
Is linkse download nahi ho pa rahi he mujase
Aap ka aabhari rahunga
 Please          jaasthaent@live.com 
9898303093

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> Sar ji namaskar
>  kya aap muje ye kitabe mail kar sakte he 
> Is linkse download nahi ho pa rahi he mujase
> Aap ka aabhari rahunga
>  Please          jaasthaent@live.com 
> 9898303093


તમને આ પુસ્તકો હું વાંચવા માટે આપી શકુ તેમ છું કારણકે તમે અમદાવાદમાં છો.. આ પુસ્તકો કોપીરાઈટ હોવાથી તે ઓનલાઈન આપી શકાય તેમ નથી. મારો નંબર તમને પર્સનલ મેસેઝમાં મોકલુ છું.

----------


## kgaur00

Namaskar sir
Jai Shree Ram
Please Muje arunji ki books ke link ya PDF file send keejiye
Unki books padkar man Ko badi hi adhyatmik Shanti milti h
Mera WhatsApp no 9887590434 Kuldeep gaur k Naam se h
Please sir,main aapka bahut aabhari rahunga

----------


## Viijay

Sir mai apke link pe uplabd kitane access nahi kar pa raha hoon kyoki permission nahi mil pa rahi hai google drive se

----------


## Viijay

Samanya link dijiye google drive se permission nahi milti hai

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

हिन्दी विचारमंच के संस्थापक एवम् अन्य सदस्यो से कहना चाहता हुं की यहा पर श्री अरुणकुमारजी की किताबों के बारेमें काफि उत्सुकता एवम् मांग आ रही है, हालिकी यह पुस्तके कोपीराईट के अंतर्गत है तो हमे पाठको की यह मांगको पुरा करने के लिए क्या करना चाहिए? यहा पर उसका कुच हल निकाला जाय तो में यह सारी किताबे पाठको को देने की लिए तैयार हुं।

----------


## as_dave

> श्री अरुणकुमारजीकी यह सब किताबे मेरे पास है बंधु। मेने अपने गुगल ड्राईव में सभाल रखी है ले लीजेये।
> 
> परलोक विज्ञान https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...TZObGF1WTNhU2M
> आहवाहन https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...UJzZVlpb05lTjg
> परलोक के खुलते रहस्य https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...20tZGhsdkZjcE0
> मरणपात्र https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...FJuMnV6Y1Rmblk
> तिसरा नेत्र 1 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...jRTNENxSTl0SVU
> तिसरा नेत्र 2 https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...zhVbFFHckhJTVk
> कुंडलीना शक्ति https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B1...lBBbUZpdGdxajQ
> ...


book download nahi ho rahi hai

----------


## abc1979

> हिन्दी विचारमंच के संस्थापक एवम् अन्य सदस्यो से कहना चाहता हुं की यहा पर श्री अरुणकुमारजी की किताबों के बारेमें काफि उत्सुकता एवम् मांग आ रही है, हालिकी यह पुस्तके कोपीराईट के अंतर्गत है तो हमे पाठको की यह मांगको पुरा करने के लिए क्या करना चाहिए? यहा पर उसका कुच हल निकाला जाय तो में यह सारी किताबे पाठको को देने की लिए तैयार हुं।



gar copyright hai to kaise de paoge aap

Case ho jayega aap pe bhi aur manch pe bhi

----------


## AJAY RATILAL KANKRECHA

> gar copyright hai to kaise de paoge aap
> 
> Case ho jayega aap pe bhi aur manch pe bhi


और वैसे भी नहीं देनी चाहिए क्योकि लेखक के परिश्रम का कुच तो मोल देकर ही हमे पढनी चाहिए। मेने तो पंच को पहेले ही कह दिया है कि इस पोस्ट को यहा से हटा दै ताकी लोक मुझे परेशान न करें। मेरा तो कहना है की अगर किसी को श्री अरुणकुमारजी की पुस्तके पढनी अच्छी लगती है तो वह खरीद के ही पढे। मुझसे कोई भी लिंक की अपेक्षा न रखे।

----------


## gentlekr@hotmail.com

I am trying to download the books. But, I am being asked to 'Request Access' on Google Drive. Please allow access to 'gentlekr@hotmail.com' user name.

----------


## kamalk718

link open nahi ho raha hai

----------


## Suresh2112

please share link for मरणोत्तर जीवन का रहस्य

----------


## akj121005@gmail.com

9155557280 pe aakascharni book bhej de ..

pranam...

----------


## pradeepb

मै ये लिंक्स खोल नहीं पा रहा हु|  "You need permission" ये एरर आ रही है|
कृपया मदद कीजिये

----------

